# Anyone starting their Egg Sharing journey at Bourn Hall in Cambridge??



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello all,

I am just waiting for my first consultation at Bourn Hall in Cambridge to see if im eligible to egg share.

Would be great to talk to people who are also having / starting treatment there

Bev x


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Hey Hun, 
I've just finished an egg share cycle there. Sadly our part failed when our share of the eggs didn't fertilise. 

Look forward to chatting if you want to
Love Stacey x


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Stacey hun,

Thanks for replying. I'm so so sorry that your treatment was unsuccessful this time round   are you going to have another attempt at egg sharing?

I'm still at the very beginning and am waiting for my appt to see if we can do egg sharing. We've already had all the tests apart from the chromosome testing done and as far as I know, the tests have all come back ok. Just waiting for the virology blood test results to come back. I'm really hoping we get the ok as this is our only option really. Hoping that as we've done the majority of the tests that it may cut down waiting times if we do get a yes. 

Was this your first attempt at egg sharing? How have you found Bourn Hall overall? 

Love 
Bev x


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Hey bevvy, 
Thank you. We are hoping to egg share again but this will depend on bourn hall and the follow up appointment.

We've had three cycles with bourn hall ( 2 icsi just ourselves and 1 egg share) I can't fault thrm, they are amazing! They are informative, reassuring, thorough and welcoming. 

Xxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

When do you have your follow up appointment? I hope you can do it again  

I just hate all the waiting...I'm not the most patient person in the world and it feels like our appointment is never going to come around lol. 

I've been there once for my amh test and the staff and the place seem lovely. I've just pinned all my hopes on the egg sharing so hope there is nothing that will stop us doing it.

Do you live near to bourn hall? Xxxx


xxxx


----------

